# clearblue easy fertility monitor



## flutter44 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, has anyone used the clearblue easy fertility monitor ? I started using one last month and ovulated on days 12 and 13 - ie 3 bars appeared on screen. This month its giving me only 2 bars for those days even though i felt the usual twinges and aches which I associate with ovulation. I'm attending Clane next month to start DIUI and was hoping i've have an idea before then if and when I was ovulating. Help !


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Flutter - I get 2 days of high fertility then peak ovulation followed by 1 day high fertility when I use it - on a good cycle....

Sounds like you'll get the 3 bars any day now!!

Mini x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I found that I only got  bars if I used the sticks & put them straight into the monitor, if you leave the sticks to dry a little I found I got a better result!


----------



## flutter44 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I've had 2 bars from day 6 to day 13 - which is today.  I'll do what you suggest professor waffle - it probably says that on the instruction booklet which I should read again  

I'm so new to all of this so please bear with me if I ask some daft questions.    For example, am i likely to ovulate on the same day(s) each month or should I expect that to change month to month ?  Is it possible to conceive if I only get 2 bars (ie high fertility) as opposed to the full 3 bars ?  As I mentioned I'm attending Clane from next month and am on a learning curve until then ....  I

've read so many posts about folk being successful on first or second IUI.  They're so lucky !! Some of you guys have had such a terrible time tracking cycles and taking drugs etc.  It's a big journey for a lot of people but isn't it so worth it in the end.  I'm happy to be poked and prodding and take any meds necessary to get the result that we're all hoping for.  

F44


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Flutter - my ovulation did depend from month to month as have non existant amh and high fsh.... was very hit and miss.  Only concern with leaving the sticks to dry out a bit is that the monitor might pick up an evaporation line and not show a true indication of whats happening... Just a thought...
I sometimes have 14 days with the 2 bars showing - my poor body working hard at ovulating... bless it.
Take care mini x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

Just thought I would add my observation to the convo, as I did DI for sometime, and it is important to get it right. I found that sometimes I would do the test, it came up negative, and after it had dried it was blatantly positive. I had packs of other makes (boots) which were really clear, and when I was in doubt I double checked. On one occasion I did 4 diff makes, and 3 out of 4 (not the clear blue) picked up ovulation. To be sure I got the clinic to test my bloods, and I was ovulating. So it is a bit tricky really...... Hope you find this helpful.

Rx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Misty I agree, the CB ones were slow to develop & when dried or drier showed very strong ovulation lines.


----------



## flutter44 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hiya thanks for the replies.  Well I've had 10 days in a row of 2 bars and no peak.  I'm convinced that i did ovulate though on days 12 and 13 - lots of twinges etc.  I suppose I'll leave it to the experts now and will know for sure after my first consultation next month. 

Hope you're all well and taking good care of yerselves !  
F44


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

If this is your first month of trying you need to be sure the clinic have given you the right advise, mine consistently gave me the wrong advise, so I used my brain. I had 2 years of data of my cycle lengths by that point, so had a really good idea what my spread was. Basically you need to start your monitoring based on your shortest cycle to ensure you catch them all. Mine went from day 9-14. So I always started according to the advise on the monitoring sticks, which may be 2 days earlier I can't recall. Given my age and results every cycle was sacred, so I was extremely keen not to miss one.


----------

